# need to convert vhs to dvd



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

is there a stand alone unit that will do this job?
where can i buy one?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

This has been all around the family and all around the neighbourhood. It worked for everyone. $40.









Corsair Elgato Video Capture, Capture analog video for your Mac or PC, iPad and iPhone, white - 1VC104001001 : Amazon.ca: Electronics


Corsair Elgato Video Capture, Capture analog video for your Mac or PC, iPad and iPhone, white - 1VC104001001 : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> This has been all around the family and all around the neighbourhood. It worked for everyone. $40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that is now $120. Will also need a working vhs player.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chito said:


> Will also need a working vhs player


Can still find them used on kijiji for ~ $20.

I still have one and I use this for converting;


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Can still find them used on kijiji for ~ $20.
> 
> I still have one and I use this for converting;
> View attachment 365604


I saw in Amazon they have cheaper ones from China, that should probably work. Thing is I have to find a working VHS player then.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have no history with this one. Lots of reviews though. 









UCEC USB 2.0 Video Capture Card Device, VHS VCR TV to DVD Converter for Mac OS X PC Windows 7 8 10 : Amazon.ca: Electronics


UCEC USB 2.0 Video Capture Card Device, VHS VCR TV to DVD Converter for Mac OS X PC Windows 7 8 10 : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I had staples do it for me last year...


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

thanks folks...a vhs and a thingie magig...shopping now


----------



## PGuitar6 (Apr 21, 2021)

I know I have a VCR hooked up to a DVD recorder that I do this with. Works for tapes you made yourself but not for professional bought tapes.


----------

